# The City of Future: Propelled By Smart, Connected Transportation



## billjackson100 (7 mo ago)

EVDL Archive said:


> Smart urban planning advocate Gordon Feller, the founder of Meeting of the Minds seminars, see three key elements that epitomize the cities of the future.
> 
> More...


the correct link for his article is this: StackPath
he has published more than a dozen other EV-focused articles, like this one: The emerging “non-utilities”—EVs are helping new players in the energy marketplace. - Charged EVs
and this one: ELECTRICS: WHAT DO THEY COST?
and this one: Gordon Feller
his email is [email protected]


----------

